# dragging sound while in motion



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Something stuck in one of the tires or came loose and is not rubbing one of the tires?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

If I were to venture a guess, you have an issue with your brakes. Ethier rusty disc from sitting, or worn pads which need replacing.

Mark


----------



## frumdogg (Jan 2, 2012)

Just had new brakes done last year, hope it is as simple as something wedged up there


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

frumdogg said:


> Just had new brakes done last year, hope it is as simple as something wedged up there


It is also possible one of the bolts has loosened and is rubbing the wheel. I would narrow it down to a side and pull the wheel.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Quite possibly a splash guard around one of the rotors. Depending on the type of wheels that you have, you may be able to see where it's rubbing against the rotor and correct the problem through the spokes.


----------



## frumdogg (Jan 2, 2012)

Afternoon of fun taking wheel apart found a stone stuck in between splash guard and rotor


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

ask someone to walk next to your car when it moves, so that you can at least determine where noise is coming from.


----------

